# Canon EOS Rebel G with EF 35-80 f/4-5.6



## Crollo (Dec 12, 2011)

*CANON EOS REBEL G*
1996-1999





The Canon Rebel G makes no attempt to market itself as a 
professional or semi-professional grade 35mm SLR camera,
instead it markets itself on it's low cost, and portability.


It comes with a standard Canon EF 35-80mm Telephoto kit lens,
but accepts all autofocus EF lenses with the exception of EF-S lenses.
It also features 3 user-selectable autofocus points, for off-center focusing.






The Rebel G is a all-plastic body, with a plastic lens mount, 
so it is very lightweight and easy to store and carry around,
but this also works to a disadvantage as it can introduce camera
shake and also may make the camera more prone to sustaining damage.






The Rebel G is by no means a camera designed for enthusiasts or advanced amateurs,
it is a entry-level SLR that is designed to be lightweight, easy to use, and affordable.
So if you need to have the extra features such as depth of field preview, or quick dial for 
easy access to certain features such as adjusting your aperture or shutter speed 
independently, you may want to look towards a more fully featured camera
 such as the Canon EOS-1V, Canon EOS-3 or Canon EOS Rebel 2000.​


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2011)

:scratch:


----------

